# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > Международный  детский вокальный конкурс IN-KU "Песенная карусель 2016" >  Заказ конкурсных дипломов и свидетельств

## Mazaykina

*Для всех участников, не получивших призовые места, но желающих получить Дипломы участника конкурса, документ платный. Его стоимость такая же, как любого другого свидетельства, выдаваемого МОД IN-KU, 400 рублей. 
Если вам нужно свидетельство о публикации вашего номера в конкурсе, такой документ платный для всех, и победителей, и участников, его стоимость 500 руб.
**Реквизиты:
Карта сбербанка  4276550039783355
Яндекс деньги 41001682774352
Для жителей Украины Кошелек вебмани U185412719142.* 

*
Процедура оплаты: 
1. Оплачиваете нужную сумму, в комментарии прописываете фамилию, имя отчество, город. 
2. Сканируете чек с оплатой и присылаете его мне в личку, здесь на форуме, залив картинкой на *********ru. 
Если оплатили 400 руб. я понимаю, что это за диплом, если 500- свидетельство. Все данные для свидетельства для возьму из анкеты- заявки. Если на один конкурсный номер заявлено 2 педагога- оплачивать за каждый в отдельности. Дипломы выписываются ПЕДАГОГАМ, никак не участникам- исполнителям. Если нужен на участника- это отд**ельная оплата.
3. СНАЧАЛА выписываются все бесплатные документы победителям, как только я разошлю всем лауреатам их Дипломы, я сообщу в этой теме и начну работать с платными документами. 
**
*
*Образец такого документа

*[img]http://*********ru/12226386.jpg[/img]

----------


## Сара705

Мариночка, добрый день! Родители  моей ученицы, участвовавшей в  Международном детском вокальном конкурсе "Песенная карусель " обратились с просьбой получить диплом для портфолио ребенка. Прошло много времени, можно это сделать ?

----------

